# Embroider By Remote Control With New Pulse Sidekick Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Tajima Sidekick by Pulse, offered by Hirsch International, is a tablet-based software solution that works with Tajima embroidery machines. With Sidekick, users can create text, set up designs, and manage machines directly from an Android tablet. It is the latest innovation from Pulse that allows Tajima users to control their embroidery machines via a remote control. 

Create Perfect Text On-the-Go - Sidekick offers a simple user interface to design lettering from various font packages. It includes a straightforward touch screen interface that allows the user to select options from a drop-down menu and customize text with a great selection of fonts, colors, sizes and more.

Set Up Designs in Advance – Sidekick allows the user to save time and increase productivity by setting up designs in advance. It reduces machine downtime by allocating colors to the design. With Sidekick, users can prepare the next set of designs while their machine is still running. Multitasking with designs has never been easier.

Manage Machines from Anywhere – With Sidekick, users can remotely check the status of any machine on their network. Users can view up-to-date design status, complete with a preview of the design being sewn in real time. Machine status and stop notifications also are displayed directly on the Sidekick.

Sidekick makes the embroidery design experience quick, easy, powerful and portable.

“Sidekick is a portable and convenient solution to help manage embroidery businesses. It adds significant functionality, letting users do more with their Tajima machine.” said Ed Levy, director of software sales and marketing at Hirsch International. 

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery digitizing software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers. Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch


----------

